# Hello from Lancashire



## Benjamin

I found this forum by accident after reading through the NMC website and following some links. They always say the best discoveries are accidents.

Anyway I'm Benjamin, originally from Cumbria but Ive now crossed the border into Lancashire. I used to keep mice as pets when I was younger - just a mix of pet quality brokens and the odd tri-colour. Then in my old job I used to breed tans for selling in the shop (yes it was a pet shop  )

I've recently rekindled my love of mice after seeing them at the National Federation of Poultry Clubs show in Stafford in December ( I also breed and exhibit poultry - Faverolles, Frizzles and Appenzeller Spitzhauben's) so I'm on the hunt for some foundation stock to begin what I hope will be a new life time hobby showing and breeding mice. Im not decided on which variety I would like yet but the short list includes Blacks, BE Creams, Himalayan or Siamese. 

Looking forward to getting involved on the forum.

Benjamin.

www.faverollesandfrizzles.co.uk


----------



## ian

Some of the poultry at Stafford was quite incredible!

Welcome to the forum, Im sure you'll find the perfect variety for you.


----------



## dangermouse

hello there,
I hope you find what you are looking for.

I too am originally from cumbria...


----------



## DomLangowski

Hi, Welcome to the forum.


----------



## SarahC

Hi and welcome.There is a show being held on the 14th of march at preston which might be nearish for you to collect stock from.


----------



## Angelmouse

Hey welcome to the mousey world again!


----------



## Benjamin

Thanks for the warm welcome 

Sarahc - Preston is only 20 mins away for me, but unfortunately im working all day on the 14th March - Im going to make sure I get to their next show though. I'm planning on going to the spring cup show in Sale too.


----------



## SarahC

Ah I shan't see you then but mouse breeder on here is going and may be able to help with some of your variety choices.Might see you at future shows though.


----------



## Cait

Hi Benjamin. Sarah's right, I'm definitely going to the Spring Cup show at Manchester in April because I'm judging - no changing my mind! I'd say the blacks and creams were the best choice for a beginner, followed by siamese and I wouldn't recommend himalayan at all (there aren't any good ones around to start with, which would make it very difficult for you to get going).


----------



## Demi

Hiya :welcome1


----------



## carliz

sarahc said:


> Hi and welcome.There is a show being held on the 14th of march at preston which might be nearish for you to collect stock from.


hi i live in preston and would like to see some mice many regards carl


----------



## ian

Welcome Benjamin

Would like to hear more about you Carliz, we encourage new members to open their own thread in the 'introduce yourself' section.


----------



## XxFaexX

Welcome


----------



## MrnMrs mice Mousery

hiya, welcome to the forum


----------

